# Software die auf einem großen Monitor einen Zweiten simuliert



## leverkusenER78 (9. Februar 2020)

*Software die auf einem großen Monitor einen Zweiten simuliert*

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem: Meine Frau nutzt unseren PC hin und wieder für Homeoffice.
Auf der Arbeit nutzen die zwei Bildschirme, wir haben zu Hause aber nur Einen.
Jetzt suche ich nach einer Software, die auf einem Bildschirm den zweiten (der ja in der Realität - spich Arbeitgeber meiner Fau - über einen seperaten GraKa-Ausgang verbunden zu sein scheint) mit Anzeigt.
Ich denke es muss der zweite GraKa Ausgang simuliert werden, oder?
Ich hatte es bisher nicht geschafft den zweiten Bildschirm, wenn sie per VPN verbunden ist, anzeigen zu lassen. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!


----------



## joylancer (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Software die auf einem großen Monitor einen Zweiten simuliert*

Probiers mal mit VDM
Virtual Display Manager | iShadow


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Software die auf einem großen Monitor einen Zweiten simuliert*

Oder halt mal zum Test einen zweiten Monitor mit anschließen.


----------



## Dooma (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Software die auf einem großen Monitor einen Zweiten simuliert*

Eigentlich sollte das gar kein Hindernis sein, ich nutz auf der Arbeits auch 2 Bildschirme aber wenn ich mich von Zuhause anmelde, dann werden die Fenster die auf dem 2. Schirm geparkt waren automatisch beim nächsten Start auf dem 1. (einzigen verfügbaren Schirm) angezeigt.

Deswegen versteh ich gerade gar nicht wo da überhaupt das Problem liegt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Software die auf einem großen Monitor einen Zweiten simuliert*

verdammtes NETFLIX ist das problem. formate bis 19:9 werden in bester auflösung angezeigt, bei 21:9 nur noch 720p und/oder letterbox (superbreite balken links-rechts-oben-unten)auf einem 21:9 monitor. 
hirntote volldeppen

software die NETFLIX andere native auflösung mitteilt, wäre sehr hilfreich


----------

